# First commercial Properties



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi There.

Noob to commercial plowing. Been doing residential for a couple years now, and have moved up a little to the commercial arena.. Looking forwards to doing more, although, I do like staying small, so I'm not going crazy looking for big jobs. I'm satisfied with the smaller ones. No residential clients wanted me, due to the lack of depth in the snow itself, so I was glad I had these two commercial properties to do...

First Impression of commercial plowing: Much easier on the truck ...

Second Impression: People are the difficulty. 

Plowing during regular business hours is a real PITA, as no one wants to move out of your way.... or think to let you clear the place first... then pull in. I guess it's just the standard New Jersey _ Normal.._ "human" behavior... if that's what you want to call it. I got so used to plowing in the early am and not having to deal with anyone, I guess I became a little spoiled.

Due to the timing of the snowfall this year, I had no other choice as to when to plow the lot. Ultimately, I made them move, and cleared the lot of snow. Overnight, it turned all to ice and I had to go back and salt the property. Normally, I don't salt because I don't really know how to price it. This 10,000 square foot lot wasn't a tremendous amount of material or time to do (100 lbs of calcium chloride) .... but I'm still not comfortable sending them the bill.

Hopefully by reading through the other threads, I can come up with the right number.

Hope you guys made out in the storm. Nice site you have here. Looking forwards to sponging up some tips...and tricks


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey T.

Nice lot you got there. Nice truck too.

I Love the jersey people too. usually for me they are usually tailgating me in their SUV thinking they can go so much faster if i wasn't there ;-) 

As for pricing out salt - did you figure it out yet?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a day or two to send him the bill.

Hopefully by then...


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

daytime plowing is always a pain, I do rite aids, banks, grocery stores, trailer parks ect. there all a pain to do when people are out and about to work, school or anything else they think is more important than waiting an extra minute or 2. do what you can and clean up what you couldn't the next morning or after closing!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you do with the pricing?

That whole lot only took two bags of calcium?


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Got any more pics? thats anice setup. rarely do i see those extended dodges


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MatthewG;1447464 said:


> How did you do with the pricing?
> 
> That whole lot only took two bags of calcium?


(2) 50 lb bags, and it completely covered and melted all the leftover from the night before that I plowed it.

From the beginning, the owner didn't want any salting or traction additives. He said his handyman would do it. When he couldn't get a hold of his handyman, he called me, as the lot had iced over from the cold night following the plowing. It was a skating rink when I got there, and people were in and out of the businesses, all morning long.

The sun came out, and the combination of CC and sun dried it up completely.

I told him that the storm was light, and if it was a different outcome, snow wise, he'd have to pay for a lot more salting and CC..... Salt for the lot, and CC for the walks.

He was happy that it was just taken care of.... even though he thought $250 was a little much. I really don't care, as I had to travel 1/2 hour, buy CC, Spread the CC and go back home. He's considering providing the CC and salt for the next storms.... We'll see.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

$250 for plowing and salting or $250 for just the calclium?

If you charged 250 for just the 2 bags of Calcium, then umm yea you did good, I would have charged $50 to spread two bags, but then again you did have to make a special trip out of it, I would have only added a hundred, but like I said you did what you had to do and got paid.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MatthewG;1447597 said:


> $250 for plowing and salting or $250 for just the calclium?
> 
> If you charged 250 for just the 2 bags of Calcium, then umm yea you did good, I would have charged $50 to spread two bags, but then again you did have to make a special trip out of it, I would have only added a hundred, but like I said you did what you had to do and got paid.


Just to come back and CC the place. I did the plowing the day before and he was billed separately for both days

I've read quite a few threads here, and they all seem to come up with similar formulas..

*Double the cost for materials (so that would make the CC about $100)

Charge your labor costs for time and incidentals ($150 for the hour) I spent spreading and picking up the CC to begin with. Took me about 35 minutes to spread the two bags, and I triple layered the areas directly in front of the building.. The building is 1/2 hour from home*.

Hence the $250 to make the second trip.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1447609 said:


> Just to come back and CC the place. I did the plowing the day before and he was billed separately for both days
> 
> I've read quite a few threads here, and they all seem to come up with similar formulas..
> 
> ...


Makes sense man Im with ya, I just buy my calcium for $10 a bag (pallet Quantities)


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

He should be thanking you its only 250 for a last minute call


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

njsnowremoval;1447493 said:


> Got any more pics? thats anice setup. rarely do i see those extended dodges


Check out this page..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113939&page=11

I have to take a few more pix, but just haven't gotten around to it.



iceyman;1447641 said:


> He should be thanking you its only 250 for a last minute call


I agree. He's a shrewd businessman, and worth millions.....and you all know how that goes.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

more pics/details of the truck man!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1447820 said:


> more pics/details of the truck man!


Here's what I got posted:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133704&highlight=linex

Cummins diesel 160k on it. being the second owner (just broken in)

Slushbox 518 w/ Trans temp gauge & Deep sump Derale pan with air cooling tubes
Bone stock Pump (no mods)....yet
4" diamond eye
354 rears
New Joints throughout
New Front Suspension including 2" leveling springs
Frame (front to rear) cleaned, chemically de-rusted, primed and painted
LED Tail lamps (custom made)
New Electric Take off panel with relays for headlamps & plow lights installed

Nothing special, as it's just a clean old dodge....


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

It is nice that he might provide the salt/CC. In all honesty I would rather have him do it, as it saves him money, and then if there is any left at the end of the season its his to deal with haha.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds just like mine, previous owner wasnt familiar with what grease is ive had to change everything but 1 u joint
. i got the same trans setup with guage and cooling pan, not a very impressive trans but seems to be strong (from what i understand its just a heavy duty tf 727)
mines in really good shape for the year also it was from arkansas, 108k miles, everyone that saw it became very mad at me when i told them i bought it to plow with but i did same as you did i painted everything so it dosent rust and fluid filmed it and wash it alot.
what springs did you get and where from? my truck towed a gooseneck alot of its previous life and the springs show. ive been looking around at new ones how do you like the ones you got? 
what year is yours?
looks great glad im not alone!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

randomb0b123;1448877 said:


> looks great glad im not alone!!


There's lots of us....... Well, maybe not lots, but quite a few...

Check your messages.


----------

